# Blasen oder Saugen?



## No0dle (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Ich werde mir demnächst höchstwahrscheinlich ein SilverStone Fortress FT02 zulegen ... wer das Gehäuse kennt, weiß, wie die Belüftung funktioniert ("Kamineffekt").
Die Wahl des CPU-Kühler ist auf den Scythe Mugen 2 gefallen. Wer sich das Gehäuse ansieht, dem wird auffallen, dass es nicht gerade sehr hoch ist, weshalb der CPU-Kühler nicht weit über den drei an der Gehäuseunterseite montierten 180mm Lüftern "hängt". Außerdem möchte ich den CPU-Kühler in den Kamineffekt miteinbeziehen, d.h. ihn horizontal montieren, sodass sich der Luftstrom vertikal von unten nach oben bewegt.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Wo befestige ich den Lüfter am besten?
Es gibt zwei Optionen:
a) ich befestige ihn "oben" auf dem CPU-Kühler (ihr müsst euch vorstellen, dass ihr seitlich auf das bereits montierte Mainboard schaut und das Gehäuse normal aufgestellt ist), sodass der Lüfter die Luft durch den Kühlkörper saugt
b) ich befestige ihn "unten" am CPU-Kühler, sodass er sich recht nah über den 180ern befindet und die Luft durch den Kühler bläst
Was wäre in diesem Fall effektiver?
Und was ist generell effektiver? Blasen oder Saugen?

Hier findet ihr ein Bild zum entsprechenden Gehäuse mit eingebauter Hardware, wobei auf dem Bild der CPU-Kühler nicht so eingebaut wurde, wie ich es vorhabe.
Google und die Forumsuche konnten mir leider nicht weiterhelfen.

No0dle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

Auf welchem Sockel nutzt du den Kühler? Eine Möglichkeit wäre zb den Kühler um 90° zu drehen oder versuchen den Lüfter um 90° versetzt auf den Kühler zu setzen ( lt. Bildern geht das wohl ). Dann würde der Airflow ja wie gewünscht passen.


----------



## No0dle (28. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Auf welchem Sockel nutzt du den Kühler? Eine Möglichkeit wäre zb den Kühler um 90° zu drehen oder versuchen den Lüfter um 90° versetzt auf den Kühler zu setzen ( lt. Bildern geht das wohl ). Dann würde der Airflow ja wie gewünscht passen.


 
1155

Und ich habe ja vor, den Kühler 90° versetzt zu montieren, sodass er die Luft nach oben bläst.
Die Frage ist nur: montiere ich den Lüfter unten oder oben an den Kühlkörper?
Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen, was effektiver wäre. Wenn ich den Lüfter unten montiere, sitzen die 180mm Lüfter ziemlich nah davor, sodass es eventuell effektiver wäre, ihn oben auf den Kühler zu montieren, damit er die Luft quasi durch den Kühlkörper saugt, statt bläst, und die 180er von unten ordentlich Luft zufächern.
Der Lüfter wäre jedoch in beiden Fällen so ausgerichtet, dass er die Luft nach oben transportiert.

Falls nicht klar ist, was ich meine, erstelle ich gerne eine Zeichnung.

No0dle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

Dann verbaue den Lüfter saugend auf der Rückseite, dürfte keinen nennenswerten Unterschied machen


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Februar 2011)

Also saugen ist besser...wenn ihr wisst, was ich meineNatürlich ned so doll


Zum Thema:


Ich würde den saugend montieren. Also, dass der Lüfter "oben" liegt. Ich würd sagen, dass durch diese "Montage" vielleicht mehr Luft durch den Kühler strömt, weil die Ram Module EVENTUELL n bisschen die Luft "bremsen", wenn du den "unter" dem Kühler (blasend) montierst.


----------



## No0dle (28. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann verbaue den Lüfter saugend auf der Rückseite, dürfte keinen nennenswerten Unterschied machen


 
Meine Überlegung war, dass wenn ich ihn saugend auf der Rückseite verbaue, er nicht so viel Luft ansaugen kann, da der Kühlkörper quasi im Weg ist ... wenn ich ihn jedoch vorne blasend montiere, dann hat er genug Freiraum, um Luft anzusaugen ... jedoch würde er im ersten Fall ja außerdem noch von zwei 180mm Lüfter unterstützt werden, was das Ansaugen betrifft.

Ich weiß, dass es summa summarum wohl nur einen geringen bis gar keinen Unterschied ausmacht, jedoch hat mich das Thema interessiert und ich wollte mir mal anhören, was ihr darüber denkt.
Und wenn es auch nur eine kleine Differenz bedeutet, so wär dies doch nicht unbedeutend, da ich vorhabe, die CPU zu übertakten ...

No0dle


----------



## Bummsbirne (28. Februar 2011)

Einfach mal austesten...ist ja nicht viel Arbeit kurz die Posi vom Lüfter zu tauschen.


----------



## No0dle (28. Februar 2011)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Einfach mal austesten...ist ja nicht viel Arbeit kurz die Posi vom Lüfter zu tauschen.


 
Das werde ich in ca. 1,5 Monaten, wenn ich mir die Komponenten kaufe, auch machen.

Doch vor der Praxis kommt die Theorie 
Vielleicht hat jemand ja schon entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht ...

No0dle


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

Schaue doch mal bei einem Auto unter die Haube, da sind die Lüfter zu 99% saugend hinter dem Kühler. Probiere es einfach aus, ich sehe da quasi keinen Unterschied


----------



## PIXI (28. Februar 2011)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Also saugen ist besser...wenn ihr wisst, was ich meineNatürlich ned so doll


 
finde blasen/saugen lassen ist besser 

btt: würde auch saugend versuchen aber auch die temps der grafikkarte im auge behalten.


----------



## No0dle (28. Februar 2011)

PIXI schrieb:


> finde blasen/saugen lassen ist besser
> 
> btt: würde auch saugend versuchen aber auch die temps der grafikkarte im auge behalten.


 
Wieso?
Die Grafikkarte hängt links daneben und der Luftstrom bewegt sich vertikal, nicht horizontal.
Was haben die Grafikkartentemps damit zu tun?

No0dle


----------



## PIXI (28. Februar 2011)

damit eigentlich nichts aber ich habe schon irgendwo gelesen das es bei diesem prinzip der kühlung die grafikarten schön warm haben...

nochmal wegen dem cpu kühler: einfach ausprobieren!!! (selbst ist der mann)


----------



## No0dle (1. März 2011)

Alles klar, ich werde die GraKa im Auge behalten 

Falls es wirklich bedeutende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden in Post #1 genannten Optionen gibt, werde ich dies hier posten ...

No0dle


----------



## Ulami (1. März 2011)

Hinter dem Fan ist grundsätzlich ein wesentlich stärkerer Luftzug als davor, weil er vor dem Propeller die Luft aus einem größeren, freien Raum sammeln muss bzw. dahinter der komprimierte Luftstrahl rausbläst. Daher ja auch die Herstellerempfehlung, den Lüfter blasen zu lassen. (Hand vor und hinter einen Ventilator halten...)

In einem Rohr wärs natürlich fast egal, was uns zu den Gehäuselüftern und ihrem Luftstrom bringt. Ich denk mir, dass es ganz stark auf die Leistungsbereiche der betriebenen Komponenten ankommt und daher bleibt wohl wirklich nur das Ausprobieren. Ich würde zwar auf einen Bläser als bessere CPU-Kühlung wetten, aber vielleicht ist der Mugen als Sauger und damit Ausblashilfe des Gehäuses und Gesamtsystems die bessere PC-Kühlung.


----------



## shokii (6. März 2011)

beid der konception ist nur saugen effektiv.
ABER!
der mugen2 ist an den seiten offen und wird in der konstellation weniger effektiv arbeit als wenn du ihn "blasend" montierst.
die lösung:
du klebst mit tesa oder ähnlichem, parrallel zum luftstrom die seiten zu. der mugen2 ist so sehr ineffizient durch die aussparungen an den lammellen(durch den unterdruck versucht die luft den kürzesten und wiederstandsfreieren weg zu finden). empfehlenswert wäre da der yasya(gleiche kühleistung), noctua u-12(an den seiten schon "teilweise zu". oder was auch effektiv wäre: doppeltower wie silver arrow oder noctua D14 mit einem lüfter in der mitte.

einfach mal auf der zunge zergehn lassen

mfg shokii


----------



## Soylent (7. März 2011)

Ich habe in meinem FT02 einen Megahalems mit blasendem Scythe Slipstream. Die Temperaturen bewegen sich zwischen ~25°C Idle und ~50°C Volllast. Sehr erfrischend wie ich finde.
Wenn man sich gar nicht entscheiden kann, einfach Sandwich bauen.


----------



## reisball (9. März 2011)

Hab schon öfter gelesen, saugend sei leiser. Stimmt das?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2011)

Kommt letztlich auf den Lamellenabstand an ob was leiser ist, je weiter der Abstand desto leichte rgeht die Luft durch und man käme mit geringeren Drehzahlen klar


----------



## reisball (9. März 2011)

Kann deiner Antwort keine Aussage darüber entnehmen, was nun besser ist bei gleicher Stromzufuhr.
Denke aber wenn Luft durch ein Material angezogen wird, ist es leiser, als wenn sie dagegen geworfen wird.


----------



## shokii (9. März 2011)

reisball schrieb:


> Hab schon öfter gelesen, saugend sei leiser. Stimmt das?


 
das kann mann so nicht sagen kommt immer auf die situation an, wie ich oben beschrieben habe wäre eigentlich optimal. du kannst auch ein "druckstarken" lüfter auf die saugseite setzen und einen der viel luft fördert auf die druckseite. im normalfall würde dies bei kühlern mit sehr engem lamellenabstand  mehr bringen als bei kühlern mit großen lamellenabstand z.b. scythe  orochi, ...(weil hier durch den großen abstand der lamellen weniger  druck benötigt wird. im raven 2 sorgt ja der 180er unten für druck "auf" dem kühler-dann muss nurnoch der lüfter auf der anderen seite, der luft den weg zeigen(unterdruck)

mehr lüfter (Luftdurchsatz) = mehr lautstärke
mehr druck (Luftgeschwindigkeit) = mehr lautstärke

btw mir fällt noch grade ein wenn dir die lüfter zu laut sind(glaub ich eher weniger) dann würde ich den 120mm lüfter oben entfernen und den 180mm lüfter unten links der vor dem käfig sitzt konstant auf 5V betreiben. die anderen beiden kannste dann nach belieben regeln.


----------



## Padesch (12. März 2011)

Lüfter immer blasend anbringen, saugend ist physikalisch wesentlich ineffektiver


----------

